# Need Help



## sherri (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi all,

Soon to be a "fellow outbacker". Leaving Florida to pick up new 23 KRS from Lakeshore RV in Michigan. We intend to spend 3 to 4 days there at campgroud "learning the ropes". Never RV'd before, but have done some research and hope we are starting to get a handle on it. Aware of the "PDI" and have lots of questions prepped for our sales person, and our inspection/trainer. We are then, leaving for 3 to 4 months for the Northeast, and won't be "home" to Florida to pick up "forgotten items".

Would appreciate some advice as to what to bring, what not to forget, etc. We are concerned that we are unaware of something or other, that would be on the important side. We know all of you have some advice for some "excited" newbies. We plan to do some campgrounds and try some dry-camping. Have our adorable mascot, Cody, with us, and he will learn the ropes with us.

Thanks, all, for your time and input. Hope to run into you camping somewhere!!!

Sherri


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

If you forget anything there are Walmart all along the way. James


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers and congratulations on your new purchase. If you plan to spend a few days camping after you pick up your unit, maybe pick a CG near Lakeshore RV, just in case you run into any problems right away. I'm sure that if something is found before you return back to Florida, they would be accommodating to get the item correct. Good luck and have fun!!


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

sherri -

Welcome to the world of OB'ing and Outbackers.com. You have come to the right place.

I will leave the inside stuff to others.

1) Make sure that whatever WDH hitch system Lakeshore gives you (they gave us an Equil-I-Zer (EQ) Hitch) that you read up on it and understand how to set it up before you get to Lakeshore. Since you have the 23KRS, ask if they can upgrade you to the #1200 bars (if an EQ Hitch).

2) The EQ hitch has a decent anti-sway system. Make sure you understand it and that is is properly tuned before you leave. As new RV'ers the last thing you want on the way home is sway. You do not say what your TV is - so I assume it is good for the 23KRS.

3) You should have 10-15% of TT tow weight on the hitch - this will also help avoid sway and assist in proper towability.

4) Check wheel lug torque and tire pressure often (at least at 25 miles, 50 miles and 100 miles) on your way back to FL.

5) Do you plan to "boondock" (camping without shore power)? If so, ask Lakeshore to replace the single 12V battery with 2x 6V batteries - you will be glad you did.

6) Make sure the tires are not "Milestar" or "Nanco" - If they are - tell Lakeshore you want them replaced now before you leave.

7) Relax and have lots and lots of fun!!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Sherri,
First congrats on the new OB!! I agree with Garethsdad. You can buy most anything you forget along the way, BUT will add to check your prescriptions, they can be tricky to get refilled if they expire on the road!! I like "my own" pillow. I actually put the house pillows in the TT and got new ones for the house!! After getting one yesterday I highly recommend getting a memory foam mattress topper. (we got an eggcrate inch and half one from Walmart for $35ish worth a mint!!) Alot of people use paper plates and cups fulltime, I found I like to have some "real" ones too. I got melamine ones at Oneida.com on clearance, but they have them at Linen and Things, Bed Bath and Beyond, and the like. I also have throw pillows on the couch, and a throw for chilly eves or mornings. 
But above all else, relax and enjoy. We've found this comes very easily.
Keep us posted on your travels, and if your in VT look us up, or send a PM and we'll meet you. 
TTFN
Ember


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Sherri, and - again - WELCOME to OUTBACKERS!!!

You've gotten some good advice here, and I'm sure there will be even more to come. I'll certainly leave all the 'technical" stuff to others but...you haven't said whether you are also new to camping, in general (tenting? pop-ups?) If so - camping in the RV is like tenting...ONLY BETTER!!

Also, you are certain to run into lots of really helpful folks out there at the campgrounds. If you have any questions about anything, no doubt you'll find folks right there who can & will help (even if you have a CG to yourself, the operator/manager can be great assistance!) If you have a laptop, be sure to bring it with you and be sure you have a wireless internet card - some campgrounds also have CG computers that you can buy time one ... that way you can always check in here if you have questions. At the very least,you can update us on your adventures AND let us know where you are so any of us in the area can be in touch!

WHAT A WONDERFUL ADVENTURE!!!!

Have a great time!!


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Weight is your enemy. Cast aluminum or stamped stainless steel is useable cookware. You can eat just as well off plastic plates from Target or Wally as heavy stoneware. Whatever you put into your new camper, if there is a lighter alternative, use it.
You probably don't need as many clothes as you will stuff in there. Laundromats are everywhere. Two years of full-timing later, I'm still throwing stuff out as we roll down the highway. Some days we look like the Joads, or the Beverly Hillbillies. Our rule is, let attrition do its job. If we buy something - socks, say - we throw out at least an equal quantity of old ones.
Have a good roadside assistance plan. We use Coach-Net and would have no other, but that's just us. If you are full-timing (that is, have no stix n brix home), you need very different insurance than a camper needs. Talk to an agent well-versed in RV insurance if this is the case, such as AON. If this doesn't apply, you are ok with insurance added on to your car/truck insurance.
Have a tire gauge, and use it. Ditto a torque wrench for the lug nuts. A decent compressor is a good thing, as many sources of air are not up to inflating the higher pressure truck or trailer tires. Tire shops are your friend here, but they can be scarce when you need them.
ALWAYS - until you are very confident, anyway - use a checklist for hitching up and taking off. ALWAYS do a walk-around before moving the rig. Check the tv antenna, the steps, the chocks, the tree overhead, the post by the road, and the lights. Anyone need three run-over chocks? I saw a motorhome drive off - the driver under the duress of a family emergency - with the electric, water, and sewer still all hooked up. He towed his satellite dish a block or two and ripped the rooftop antenna off on trees.

Remember that this is your rig, not the hornblower's behind you. If he wants to drive it, let him make the payments. Do what YOU are comfortable with in terms of speed, making corners, etc. That said, don't hold up traffic unnecessarily. Watch entries to service stations, etc in reference to your far back end - it is very easy to drag on a short, steep entrance ramp. Keep in mind that the tires on most trailers have a maximum speed limit of 65 mph. They are not kidding about this.

In addition to checking lug nuts and tires as suggested above, at the same time you are doing this walk around the rig laying the back of your hand on the tires as you pass. (Use the back of the hand because it is much easier to drive with a burned back of hand than palm of hand. Don't ask how I know.) If you find a hot one, find out why. Check the hub/center of the wheel; if it is hot there, you have a bad or inadequately lubed bearing. If the tire is hot compared to the others, it is probably low. Tires on the sunny side will be noticeably hotter than those on the shady side. This is normal. Heat can also indicate a dragging brake.

If you can by now, have fun!

Sluggo


----------



## sherri (Mar 31, 2008)

daslobo777 said:


> sherri -
> 
> Welcome to the world of OB'ing and Outbackers.com. You have come to the right place.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Harbor Freight sellsa torque wrench that will work for your needs and is under $20. Use it as stated in earlier post. The lugs WILL need a couple af tightenings very early after you leave LS.
As for airing up tires, As Sluggo said, very important! Walmarts have an auto center and you can air up there.
A set of plastic leveling blocks. They are lighter than wood and you almost always need some
Disposable latex gloves for dumping the tanks.
I keep some of the foam ear plugs in the trailer. if you're a city dweller you may not need them. I like to sleep in and weekends in campgrounds are full of youngsters raring to go.
Keep us posted on your itinerrary, Maybe you can meet some of us for a meal along your route. When you get a chance, tell us about yourselves, interests general age bracket etc. You may find that many will relate to you and want to meet you along the way.
Bob


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

just thought I'd bump this up. Sounds like a pretty exciting trip!!


----------

